# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در نتیجه تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان

## samirat1999

سلام دوستان

یکی از دوستای من موقع نتیجه نهایی کد 11 براش اومد و مصاحبه و گزینش هم رفت .
اما امروز که جوابای تکمیل ظرفیت اومده مشخصاتشو که وارد می کنه سیستم پیغام میده : 

داوطلبي با چنين مشخصات در بين انتخاب كنندگان رشته هاي نيمه متمركز موجود نمي باشد ،لطفا در ورود اطلاعات دقت فرماييد 


ممکنه قبول نشده باشه ؟

ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## Mrnima

تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگيان کی برگزار شده اخه که من نفهمیدم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## samirat1999

حدود یه هفته بعد از نتایج سراسری دوست من دعوت به مصاحبه شد
نتیجه اش هم امروز اومده

----------


## samirat1999

حدود یه هفته بعد از نتایج سراسری دوست من دعوت به مصاحبه شد
نتیجه اش هم امروز اومده

----------


## faezeh_r

> تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگيان کی برگزار شده اخه که من نفهمیدم ؟؟؟؟


فکر کنم منظورشون نیمه متمرکزه

----------


## samirat1999

ببخشید الان یعنی نیمه متمرکز شامل فرهنگیان نمیشه ؟
آخه همونجایی که دوستم برای مصاحبه رفته بود بهش گفته بودن چهارشنبه 18 مهر جوابش میاد

----------


## jhasani

> سلام دوستان
> 
> یکی از دوستای من موقع نتیجه نهایی کد 11 براش اومد و مصاحبه و گزینش هم رفت .
> اما امروز که جوابای تکمیل ظرفیت اومده مشخصاتشو که وارد می کنه سیستم پیغام میده : 
> 
> داوطلبي با چنين مشخصات در بين انتخاب كنندگان رشته هاي نيمه متمركز موجود نمي باشد ،لطفا در ورود اطلاعات دقت فرماييد 
> 
> 
> ممکنه قبول نشده باشه ؟
> ...



سلام

1. امروز جواب نیمه متمرکز ها نیومده، بلکه اسامی دعوت به مصاحبه ی نیمه متمرکزها اومده.

2. از بین رشته های فرهنگیان، فقط یکیش نیمه متمرکزه(علوم ورزشی) که امروز دعوت به مصاحبه ش قرار بوده بیاد؛ بقیه ی رشته های فرهنگیان، متمرکز دارای شرایط خاص اند.

3. نتایج نهایی فرهنگیانی که اعلام اسامی دعوت به مصاحبه ش، موقع اعلام نتایج نهایی اومد، نمیدونم کی هست ولی ربطی به اعلام اسامی دعوت به مصاحبه ی نیمه متمرکزها نداره.

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*اکثرا همین مشکلو دارن*

----------


## jhasani

> سلام دوستان
> 
> یکی از دوستای من موقع نتیجه نهایی کد 11 براش اومد و مصاحبه و گزینش هم رفت .
> اما امروز که جوابای تکمیل ظرفیت اومده مشخصاتشو که وارد می کنه سیستم پیغام میده : 
> 
> داوطلبي با چنين مشخصات در بين انتخاب كنندگان رشته هاي نيمه متمركز موجود نمي باشد ،لطفا در ورود اطلاعات دقت فرماييد 
> 
> 
> ممکنه قبول نشده باشه ؟
> ...




http://sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=5811

http://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?2&id=5809

----------

